# WE are coming to the USA



## daedong

Today my wife and I have finally decided to start to make plans to come to the USA.
It will depend a little on my wife getting time off but she does not anticipate any problem.

This is what we are contemplating. 

Self planned no prebooked tours.


Eight  weeks  in the USA , Sept/Oct,  Fly into  LA  spend a few days there.  Hire  a  medium SUV and drive across the centre of the US and finish in Washington DC and fly home.

On our way across the US  I want to meet as many folks from FF as possible for a beer or coffee regardless of our political or religious differences. 

Our thoughts are to camp some of the time  and motel some of the time. So one of the first things we will need to do is buy camping gear before leaving LA.

Our first destination will be Hoover Dam and the Grand Canyon then head towards Illinois, have not yet decided the route. Then spend a fair amount of time around the North Eastern states ( interested in the history) and visit Niagara Falls.

I need thoughts, comments and suggestions to aid the planning of this trip. Over the next few months I will have plenty of questions.


----------



## California

Let me be the first to welcome you!!!

If I could persuade you to land in San Francisco instead of LA then we would be on your route. My ranch is 1.5 hours north of SFO (airport) and my home in town is 1.75 hours northeast. Both are 400 miles north of LA. If you started here I could give you some camping gear and you could see Yosemite, the Giant Redwoods, and Death Valley on your way down to Los Angeles. I agree LA is a good place to start a cross country drive. 

Here's my Hoover Dam photo set I posted here last year. I thought its cultural history was just as interesting as the engineering - it made a vast expanse of dry desert habitable. And I'll give you directions to a nearby gold mine on the Colorado River, now a secluded tourist attraction with mine tours, where my grandfather was mine superintendent about 1920. He also spent a year at the main mine in Death Valley when he was right out of college as a new mining engineer. You have to see Keene Wonder Mine (ruins) in Death Valley!

The Grand Canyon is incredible. I believe Yosemite is just as astonishing. When I get around to it I'll post my travel photos of both.

And Los Angeles is astonishing. The sheer size, and the amazing can-do spirit engendered by the best and brightest emigrating there from all over the US, the continent, the world. In a city that was nothing 100 years ago. If you have the time it is worth a few days just to get a sense of the sheer size of the place. 

MtnViewRanch over on NTT has been working for maybe 10 years turning a piece of high desert southeast of LA into a working ranch. You might like to see what that looks like. He survived one of those bad Southern California fires, and he represents what a lot of development down there looks like.

Going east on the highway from Los Angeles I haven't been beyond Phoenix and the Grand Canyon. Phoenix impressed me as a lot of nothing - a huge new city in the desert, but with no heart. I suppose the Navajo Indian country would be the next thing to see out that way. Yellowstone and the Rockies are off your path but I found them fascinating. 

On the east coast you simply have to see the Smithsonian Museum in Washington DC. We did the tours of the White House and Congress; you may or may not consider those important. New York deserves several days to visit cultural events. I'll let easterners take it from there.


----------



## Big Dog

Vin,

I live near Pittsburgh, PA and I'm frequently in Baltimore, MD. There is no reason we can't get together. Let me know were and when between Niagara and DC and I'll be there! Wish you well on the trip!

Dawg


----------



## dzalphakilo

You'll see Interstate 40 (highway) goes from the Paciffic ocean to the Atlantic ocean across the U.S. 

I'm about a 20 minute drive off of I-40 in North West North Carolina.

Door is always open.

Little secret, Canyonlands national park is more impressive than the Grand canyon, plus you have no one to deal with! 

Be prepared to be overwhelmed, but wishing you the best of luck on you journey.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Today my wife and I have finally decided to start to make plans to come to the USA.


 
Well, Im your Chicago stop buddy! Depending on your duration here, I want you to know WE have the best of the best. Chicago is a world class city.   PM me with your likes and dislikes.


----------



## RoadKing

I can be of help in the Northeast. Born & raised outside of Boston am considered somewhat of a historian and if you want to see the Maine Coast I have room in the new house. I also need someone to tell me "What in heck is Vegemite?"


----------



## dzalphakilo

Deadly Sushi said:


> Well, Im your Chicago stop buddy!


 
Is that code?


----------



## RedRocker

If you take Interstate 70 East you should hit Moab Utah and at least catch Arches National Park. Or you could swing through there after the Grand canyon.


----------



## Doc

Sounds like we'll have you zig zagging the country Vin, but I'm sure it will be worth it.  How exciting.  Columbus is the closest big city to me, but if your heading down DZ's way maybe we could meet at Huntington WV or Ashland Kentucky.  All kinds of possibilities.  But the best is if you come by my place and we take you for a little house boat ride.   
Keep us posted as your plan comes together.  The Frapper map should be a huge resource in mapping this out.


----------



## waybomb

If you are near Chicago, we are about an hour and a half away. If it is the summer you are here, and Plain Vanilla is in the water, we can go for a 110 mile an hour blast on Lake Michigan.


----------



## Cityboy

Let me know when you think you might reach your closest proximity to Oklahoma City. It's possible that we could take a mini-vacation and meet up with you somewhere.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Panama is probably too far south but if you can make it down ,I can supply Lobster and cold drinks


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

If you're headed to Illinois, then on to the NE, you'll most likely travel through Ohio. There's a few of us here in Ohio. Us, Doc and jwstewar off the top of my head and Big Dog is 3 hours or so East of me.


----------



## ghautz

We are in Arizona, about 80 -100 miles south of I-40, a couple of hundred miles from the Grand Canyon.  It would be a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> If you are near Chicago, we are about an hour and a half away. If it is the summer you are here, and Plain Vanilla is in the water, we can go for a 110 mile an hour blast on Lake Michigan


 
HEY! He is mine!  irate:  Dont need no Puddle Jumpers showing my buddy around Chicago.


----------



## Kwiens

If you're going through the central US, then plan a stop in Hutchinson, KS and see the Kansas Cosmosphere and the Kansas Underground Salt Mine Museum.

http://www.cosmo.org/

http://www.undergroundmuseum.org/index.php

Kevin


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I'm west of DC in northern Virginia.  Lots of stuff around here to see.

Be glad to meet you somewhere around DC/Baltimore. 

Jim


----------



## RNE228

While SoCal has lots to offer, I would recommend flying into San Fran, and going east from there. There is Yosemite, Mt Shasta, and many great area's up here. The Interstate-80 corridor has tons of things to see and do, from San Fran to the Atlantic coast. 

You would do well leaving from LA too, but I like this area as a start point. LA is 6-8 hours from Sacramento, Portland Or is 10 hours north. This area is more centrally located.


----------



## Av8r3400

Daedong - If you'd like to see northern Wisconsin, we'd love to have you.  Feel free to PM me and we can make arrangements.  We are about 5 hours north of Chicago and 4 hours east of Minneapolis.  You could swing through our neck of the woods, then cross the Mackinac bridge from the upper penninsula of Michigan to lower Michigan then on to New England.


----------



## Cityboy

California said:


> Let me be the first to welcome you!!!
> 
> If I could persuade you to land in San Francisco instead of LA then we would be on your route. My ranch is 1.5 hours north of SFO (airport) and my home in town is 1.75 hours northeast. Both are 400 miles north of LA. If you started here I could give you some camping gear and you could see Yosemite, the Giant Redwoods, and Death Valley on your way down to Los Angeles. I agree LA is a good place to start a cross country drive.


 
Hey D, this is what I would do. Fly in to SanFran and meet Cali. He could help you get started and would be a great entry contact and help with the camping gear.


----------



## fogtender

daedong said:


> Today my wife and I have finally decided to start to make plans to come to the USA.
> 
> I need thoughts, comments and suggestions to aid the planning of this trip. Over the next few months I will have plenty of questions.


 
Well as part of the suggestions section and I doubt you will be making it to Alaska. I would suggest that you check with companies that rent motor homes, they have smaller ones to larger one.

They don't get the best gas milage, but when you figure out what you will spend in Hotels and eatting out, you more than likely will come out ahead and don't have to pack and repack every day.

Here in Alaska, there are a number of companies that do rental fleets and are very popular. Not to mention that you have a place to call "Home" for a break from the traveling now and then.

Anyway, there is tons of info for that subject that can be obtained from a host of sources, if you are interested I will look them up for you.

Good luck and enjoy your time here.... Oh, you may get a touch of "Motion Sickness" from having to walk inverted for a bit, from your walking upside down "Down under"....


----------



## Spiffy1

If you're doing MN and WI, then you can cut through SD.  

Mt. Rushmore is on the west side if that's on your list of sights; not sure whether dead presidents carved in granite appeal to the rest of the world or not. 

All kinds of tourists traps around that area, and off I90 all the way across the state, but most probably over-rated.


----------



## daedong

Thanks everyone.  At this point in time please don't be put out if I have not responded to individuals as there is lots to digest. I will seriously consider driving up the West Coast and try to catch up with California and RNE228. It's going to be very difficult working out a route because I won't be able to catch up with everyone I would like to as we won't have time to zigzag too much.

I guess the first thing I need advice with is what and where are the best road maps I can get hold of.

There's already been a little twist to what's happening. I have a cousin that I have never met that lives in San Diego. About three years ago by perseverance and some luck I tracked her down via the internet. We actually corresponded many times and then I lost touch with her. Only yesterday I have managed to contact her again. She insists that we visit and stay with her for some time and visit my aunt. My aunt lives near her. I have only seen my aunt once in my life and that was when I was about 8 years old. So my plan will be to stay with my cousin for the first two or three days. 

Today I spoke with a guy that travels to the US frequently. He has suggested that I should consider purchasing a car rather than hiring. He thinks it will work out much cheaper. Any thoughts?


----------



## mak2

Come accross 70 to Indy  I know there are a few of us in this area.  Renting a vehicle is pretty economical.  I sometimes fly places, rent a car, drive and tour an area and just turn it in at the airport and fly home.  Dont know about buying one then selling it.


----------



## Av8r3400

daedong said:


> Today I spoke with a guy that travels to the US frequently. He has suggested that I should consider purchasing a car rather than hiring. He thinks it will work out much cheaper. Any thoughts?



*Problems:*

*Registration* - Don't know if this would be possible to register to your home down under and drive here, or register to relative/friend's address?

*Insurance* - Problems plenty.

*Getting rid of it* at the end of the tour - could be problematic.



Renting just sounds allot easier and cheaper.


----------



## bczoom

Vin,

Most of the car rental companies have long-term rates which are pretty aggressively priced.  I think what's going to cost you a bit is to pick up in CA and return it in DC.

I'll watch your itinerary.  If you're anywhere near W. PA (near BigDog), I'm close as well.

Brian


----------



## California

*Re: We are coming to the USA*

If you are going to San Diego then a must-see is to cross the border and spend a half day (or more) shopping in Tijuana. Unforgetable.

Off-topic: I took the kids down there in 1999. To return back across the border to the US, we got on a cheap poor-peoples bus (recycled US school bus). The bus filled up but no driver appeared. Suddenly the Mexican police (Maybe US agents in disguise?) rushed two passengers who turned out to be Arabs in Mexican-peasant garb who spoke a little well-educated English, almost no Spanish. They weren't just busted, they were clearly terrified.  Before they were led off they said their destination was Texas, I think the city (Austin?) where the news later revealed the 9/11 terrorists had a safehouse. I wonder if we were two rows from Al Quaida.


----------



## California

daedong said:


> I guess the first thing I need advice with is what and where are the best road maps I can get hold of.


The best road maps come from American Automobile Association, AAA. See if you can join an Australian auto club that has a reciprocal agreement with AAA. They provide free route planning and free maps. Hopefully you can get this service by mail before your departure and then after you are on the road, you can stop in to the AAA offices in every city. 

I don't presently belong, but maybe others here could send AAA maps to you. 



> Today I spoke with a guy that travels to the US frequently. He has suggested that I should consider purchasing a car rather than hiring. He thinks it will work out much cheaper.


I think the return charge to leave the car on the opposite side of the country will be extremely high, so you should consider buying an inexpensive used car in San Diego. That is a huge city and there will be a good choice of cars. Los Angeles has literally millions of cars and you could probably find a good one there immediately. California cars don't rust so if you buy it private-party you should get nearly what you paid when you sell it in the east - it will look better than other cars of that year model.

You mentioned a medium SUV. With the distances here I think the fuel cost will kill you. I would try to determine the best combination of comfortable freeway cruising/fuel economy. My Ford Focus Wagon is the smallest car I've owned that is comfortable to drive all day and it gets 30+ miles per gallon on long stretches. Toyotas and Hondas get better mileage but I don't know which models are comfortable. Those two also hold their resale value better, and are so common that you would quickly find a buyer. 

Check the registration and insurance issues before jumping into this, however. You could have a mess driving, or selling, a car with expired California plates in an eastern state.


----------



## k-dog

I'm outside of DC about 15 minutes from Harpers Ferry, WV and Antietam, MD which have lots of history in the area, a lot of it is from the Civil War though.  I also travel to Washington DC everyday so maybe we could meet for lunch one day in Washington DC as I only work about a half a block from the Verizon Center (Gallery Place, Chinatown Metro Stop).

I think I would just rent a car, that way you could fly when you wanted to then drive when you want to.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Vin,

NE Tennesee Here......Should be able to put you up @ the farm.  

You can hike the Applachian Trail, Bike, Horse ride, see Historic Battle Fields, Drink Moonshine... , Go to the Biltmore Estate, Fish, Hunt and so on and so on.

Talk to the Rental car companies. Bet you can haggle a good deal.... and don't listen to thier crap about a charge for dropping the car off in DC. Tell them to give you a car that is about to be removed from thier fleet. When you're done they are gonna sell the thing anyway!!! They won't be so stupid as to turn you down.

We are about 5-6 hrs frm DC. 

Nearby Thoroughfares are I-40, I-81, I-75

Major cities include Knoxville, Tn...Asheville, NC, Bristol, Tn (The Real Home of Country Music!!!) 

Most of the Mid-Atlantic spots are no more than a days' drive (8 hrs) from here.

Anyway....let me know if I can help.


----------



## fogtender

Well most are right for you to rent verses buying a cheap car that you can take to a dealer and sell back at a loss for a quick sale, but it will be alot cheaper than rentals by a long shot.

Same with a small motor home, you can find one on Ebay and use that instead of hotels which will run about $100.00 a night on the average as well as eating in the resturants. There is some nice van conversions that are pretty good on fuel useage too that you could sleep in.  Ebay is a good source and some of the members could even check it out for you if they are close.

Anyway, the newer GPS's are a lot better than the maps are nowdays. This last time I drove down to Ohio from Alaska and back, I bought one and just for the heck of it, let it plan a trip and pick the route back to Alaska.... Not only did it shave a few hundred miles off the trip, the roads that it picked are less traveled and were in much better shape. It updates the information on the internet such as road updates and the like. They even go as far as to tell you how far to the next hotel or resturant is.....

Once you try to use it, it is hard to go back to a paper map....


----------



## bczoom

fogtender said:


> Anyway, the newer GPS's are a lot better than the maps are nowdays. This last time I drove down to Ohio from Alaska and back, I bought one and just for the heck of it, let it plan a trip and pick the route back to Alaska...


You're a very trusting person...  Last time I had one in a rental, it sent me the wrong way several times (daily).  Mrs. Zoom had to stop me from throwing it out the window.  BTW - Those mounts they use to hold the GPS in the rental cars is pretty tough.
I'd have a paper map just for confirmation.


----------



## fogtender

bczoom said:


> You're a very trusting person... Last time I had one in a rental, it sent me the wrong way several times (daily). Mrs. Zoom had to stop me from throwing it out the window. BTW - Those mounts they use to hold the GPS in the rental cars is pretty tough.
> I'd have a paper map just for confirmation.


 
Maybe they programmed it to add miles for charging to your account.  Never had problems with my own GPS and they always have done a good job, either in car/truck, airplane or Imp...


----------



## RNE228

California said:


> The best road maps come from American Automobile Association, AAA. See if you can join an Australian auto club that has a reciprocal agreement with AAA. They provide free route planning and free maps. Hopefully you can get this service by mail before your departure and then after you are on the road, you can stop in to the AAA offices in every city.



We did a trip around the western states, up into BC and Alberta a few years back. We used a Microsoft trip planner. It had good maps, lodging etc. Our son was 5 then; it was nice to plan the trip for shorter distances and more breaks. It was also nice when we found one friend who we planed to spend four days with, called out of town on work. We were easily able to adapt the trip and adjust so we still kept schedules at other stops where friends and family took vacation to be with us.


----------



## Bulldog1401

With a rental car, if it breaks down you just make a phone call. No repair bill.


----------



## daedong

Here in in OZ we have caravan parks, I guess you call them RV parks is that correct?
Almost every caravan park has on site self contained cabins that are a bit cheaper than motels per night. Will I find the same in the US?


----------



## Doc

Vin,
I've never seen an RV camp with cabins, but I haven't looked real hard either.  Most using an RV park drive in with a camper or pitch a tent.

As for triple A (AAA) I''ve tried their trip maps and usually have known the area better and known not to follow them to a T.  A few years back I decided to try an AAA suggested route, even though I knew a different way.  The AAA one sucked big time.  I would not trust them to get me around the block in an efficient manner.  JMHO.

The rental car industry is known for extremely high drop off rates when you take a car from one lot and drop it at another.  To take if from LA and drop it in DC will incur a huge drop off fee (I'm guessing).  They have to charge you for the expense to hire someone to drive the vehicle back to LA.  Maybe this far ahead you might be able to work out a deal with the place you want to drop the car.  Since they'll be the ones ending up with the vehicle.


----------



## California

Doc, I like carrying AAA regional maps so I can see what is adjacent to my route and make last minute changes. A Mapquest or GPS plan doesn't consider alternatives that are off course. 

You must have gotten a bum travel agent at AAA. Nowadays Mapquest can plan a route as well as an AAA agent but I was thinking of Vin walking up to the counter somewhere and asking 'what is there to see around here?' - and then getting specific maps for the vicinity. 

I used to have to fly down to LA then visit offices in all sorts of obscure corners of the region, sometimes 150 miles from the airport. The AAA offices all over the place were a great help. A laptop and wireless access to Mapquest would be good for Vin's trip, but just hitting the AAA office upon arriving somewhere might be as easy as finding a wireless hot spot. He's going to need access to local knowledge in some form as he visits various parts of the country.


----------



## California

daedong said:


> Here in in OZ we have caravan parks, I guess you call them RV parks is that correct?
> Almost every caravan park has on site self contained cabins that are a bit cheaper than motels per night. Will I find the same in the US?


 ditto Doc's comments - you will find that in a couple of places only. And the 'cabins' may be right next to the recreation hall where kids are turned loose after a day on the road. I wouldn't count on that as a lodging plan.

Have you considered hostels? The cost will be far below ordinary hotels. My kids prefer them, they always meet interesting people. There are online networks and guide books to locate hostels everywhere.


----------



## bczoom

AAA has other benefits as well and I'd propose you consider getting a membership.  I think it's $55.  
Some benefits are:
Discounts for lodging.
Car rental discounts.
Emergency roadside assistance.
Currency exchange.
Travelers checks.

You would need to do this in Australia, but first review the reciprocal benefit plans.  It doesn't appear you can sign up in the USA.  It would be better in AU since it's good for a year.


----------



## RNE228

daedong said:


> Here in in OZ we have caravan parks, I guess you call them RV parks is that correct?
> Almost every caravan park has on site self contained cabins that are a bit cheaper than motels per night. Will I find the same in the US?


 
The KOA RV park/campground right across the freeway from me has cabins. Many KOA's do; you could look on thier web site to find locations that have the cabins. 

My concern would be whether you could get a cabin without a reservation.

Some state and national parks book months in advance too. You may have some area's where you'll have to reserve. When we did our western states trip a few years ago, we did have some reserved campgrounds, and had certian dates to meet friends and relatives. We were not on a tight schedule, but did have some commitments. 

That is where the trip planner software came in handy. We had a good idea from the beginning where we would go. When there were changes, we easily changed routes, places of interest etc.


----------



## Pigtails

Well, whatever you decide, I'm sure it'll work out fine, as you have  alot good advise from alot of good people.  But hey, if you decide to go north, hit Interstate 5 north all the way to seattle. I hear its a beautiful drive. Then take Interstate 90 west, through Washington state, Idaho, Montana, Wyoming. Then we live just 28 miles from where you switch from where Interstate 90 and Interstate 25 meet. Give us a call and we'll buy you dinner. Or better yet come up and stay a few days. We'll take you four wheeling and sight seeing in the Big Horn Mtns. Interstate 25 takes you south to Denver and on further. Interstate 90 will take you east, through Eastern Wyoming, South Dakota clear over to Chicago area. Alot to see in between.  Good luck and have fun if we do not get to see ya.. PM us if you're headed this way. We'll give you our phone number.


----------



## RNE228

daedong said:


> Here in in OZ we have caravan parks, I guess you call them RV parks is that correct?
> Almost every caravan park has on site self contained cabins that are a bit cheaper than motels per night. Will I find the same in the US?


 
http://www.reserveamerica.com/

http://www.koa.com/

The one near my house:
http://www.koa.com/where/ca/05429/facilities/

http://www.allcampgrounds.com/

http://www.1000trails.com/offer/scripts/index.pl?offer=campgroundf&gclid=CNHJlevW_ZACFR0xiQodpXgikg

http://www.woodalls.com

http://www.gocampingamerica.com/

http://www.goodsamclub.com/


----------



## RNE228

Pigtails said:


> But hey, if you decide to go north, hit Interstate 5 north all the way to seattle. I hear its a beautiful drive.


 
I-5 is boring as heck until you get around Redding and Mt Shasta. From there on up to Seattle though, you get in to some pretty countryside. 

To come north from southern California, the coast is very pretty. The backside of the Sierra, up US-395, is pretty too.



Pigtails said:


> We'll take you four wheeling and sight seeing in the Big Horn Mtns.


 
The Bighorns are drop dead gorgeous! Just downright beautiful! Dirty Sally's is a fun tourist stop too


----------



## Pigtails

RNE,
So, you've been to Dirty Sallys? They have awesome milk shakes there too. But across the street at their local pub they serve some pretty good lunches and dinners.


----------



## RNE228

Pigtails said:


> RNE,
> So, you've been to Dirty Sallys? They have awesome milk shakes there too. But across the street at their local pub they serve some pretty good lunches and dinners.


 
Yes. I have an uncle that lives in Worland. I've been out that way a few times, although it has been a while. Did a little backpacking in Cloud Peak too. Like to hunt Shirley Basin for deer/antelope too, north of Hanna and Medicine Bow.

Great milk shakes at Dirty Sally's.  

The Bighorns, and that area around Ten Sleep are just so beautiful 

Thermopolis is kinda of fun to go to too, for the hot springs.


----------



## California

> The one near my house: [Northern California]
> http://www.koa.com/where/ca/05429/facilities/


Their reservation page shows that KOA 'Kabin' is $60 per night (plus tax, no doubt). And I think no food prep is allowed in there, they want you to use their 'Kamp Kitchen' nearby for that. 



> The backside of the Sierra, up US-395, is pretty too.


Gorgeous country. Highly recommended. Vin, if you drive north you might go to Death Valley, north via 395, then west through Yosemite.  You might even include Bodie, a mining ghost town/state park just north of the Yosemite junction. But this region far off your your southern cross-country route.


----------



## daedong

Today Mary and I bought air tickets, we will be flying  into LA on the 31st of Aug. I think we will book a hotel room on that night and pick up a hire car the following day. We intend to stay near LA for a few days. At this point we are still trying to organize many other things. Our  plan is to travel up the Ca coast to San Fransisco and Yosemite, then to Death Valley, Hoover dam, Grand Canyon. From the Grand Canyon we will head to Houston (want to see NASA), from there we will head towards the great lakes, we will drop the car at Philadelphia on about the 16th Oct, then fly back to LA from Philadelphia on the 20th of Oct. and fly home on the 24th. Fairly arduous but do-able I hope.

I have taken in where I can hopefully meet up with many of you folks, and intend to book motels / hotels in some of the cities that might be central to some of you. More of that later as I work the itinerary out.


----------



## DaveNay

daedong said:


> I have taken in where I can hopefully meet up with many of you folks, and intend to book motels / hotels in some of the cities that might be central to some of you. More of that later as I work the itinerary out.


That's awesome Vin!  I will certainly make the effort to meet up with you if you are within a couple hundred miles of me.


----------



## fogtender

daedong said:


> Today Mary and I bought air tickets, we will be flying into LA on the 31st of Aug. I think we will book a hotel room on that night and pick up a hire car the following day. We intend to stay near LA for a few days. At this point we are still trying to organize many other things. Our plan is to travel up the Ca coast to San Fransisco and Yosemite, then to Death Valley, Hoover dam, Grand Canyon. From the Grand Canyon we will head to Houston (want to see NASA), from there we will head towards the great lakes, we will drop the car at Philadelphia on about the 16th Oct, then fly back to LA from Philadelphia on the 20th of Oct. and fly home on the 24th. Fairly arduous but do-able I hope.
> 
> I have taken in where I can hopefully meet up with many of you folks, and intend to book motels / hotels in some of the cities that might be central to some of you. More of that later as I work the itinerary out.


 
Congrats!  For what it is worth, there is a lot of Bed and Breakfast places that are really first class and you can stay there and really enjoy yourself.  Normally they work off a referal system and only recommend first class accomidations.  

Regardless of where you stay, I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## daedong

DaveNay said:


> That's awesome Vin!  I will certainly make the effort to meet up with you if you are within a couple hundred miles of me.



I have wondered about whether  it would be possible to organise some sort of FF get togethers in national park picnic grounds as we travel across the US.
Just as a suggestion in your area how would a picnic get together on a  sat or sun at Illini state park http://www.stateparks.com/illini.html work out. It looks like a good place to camp for us.


----------



## daedong

Today we have booked a rental car  What a fiasco this was, we have been getting prices for a week now, they vary so much. We ended up booking a Highlander through Hertz. We rang them at least 5 times and got 5 different quotes. It cost $4,000 for 45 days including one way fee and insurances, which  was quite reasonable compared to other quotes.
We also booked  a cattle flight from the east coast back to CA over the internet with AirTran, cheap as chips about $120 ea all inclusive. I don't want to hear the horror stories!


----------



## 1948berg

When you come to the airport on the date of departure, you must be totally sure of that the plane is not
*Standing on a conveyor*


----------



## daedong

1948berg said:


> When you come to the airport on the date of departure, you must be totally sure of that the plane is not
> *Standing on a conveyor*



Maybe I should fly JAP air,  those Japanese hostess would carry fans.


----------



## Dargo

daedong said:


> We also booked  a cattle flight from the east coast back to CA over the internet with AirTran, cheap as chips about $120 ea all inclusive. I don't want to hear the horror stories!



I've flown them a few times and they seemed fine.  I personally only try really hard to avoid "Ted" airlines (the cheap side of United) and Northworst.  Flying several times a month at times, I've had consistently poor service from Northworst.  Without any doubt, I'd have to say they are the bottom of the heap in my book.

Good luck!!


----------



## DaveNay

daedong said:


> Just as a suggestion in your area how would a picnic get together on a  sat or sun at Illini state park http://www.stateparks.com/illini.html work out. It looks like a good place to camp for us.


That park is about an hour from me, and about two hours from Bob.  Personally, I would pick Starved Rock State Park over the one you linked to.  It's only a few miles further down river, but is a much larger park.

Depending on my and yours schedule, perhaps we could take you downtown Chicago to see stuff there.


----------



## Doc

daedong said:


> I have wondered about whether  it would be possible to organise some sort of FF get togethers in national park picnic grounds as we travel across the US.
> Just as a suggestion in your area how would a picnic get together on a  sat or sun at Illini state park http://www.stateparks.com/illini.html work out. It looks like a good place to camp for us.



Good idea Vin.  I would sure enjoy that.  Timing is everything, but I'll make my best effort to make it to whatever place is decided on.


----------



## waybomb

Look up AirTran. Most modern and fuel efficiant fleet of all American based airlines.


----------



## rback33

Kwiens said:


> If you're going through the central US, then plan a stop in Hutchinson, KS and see the Kansas Cosmosphere and the Kansas Underground Salt Mine Museum.
> 
> http://www.cosmo.org/
> 
> http://www.undergroundmuseum.org/index.php
> 
> Kevin



What he said and I live 30 minutes away from them.  Besides... I have actually been to Australia, so it's fitting you stop and see me right? I have not even been to the Salt Museum myself, but would be willing to hold off for guests.


----------



## fogtender

1948berg said:


> When you come to the airport on the date of departure, you must be totally sure of that the plane is not
> *Standing on a conveyor*


 
What is really important is to make sure that they do not "Underwind" the rubber band motor that replaced the gas guzzler


----------



## California

*Re: We are coming to the USA*

Vin, put a mailing address in your profile and we'll start sending you tourist brochures.

For a start, I have extra copies of the brochure describing all CA State Parks (maybe 50?? of them) and also the handouts they give you when you enter Yosemite National Park. These are more focused than the info/advertising stuff you find online.


----------



## daedong

As you can see, I have now put my postal address in my profile. I would certainly appreciate any information anyone wants to send me.

We have found that we can't make camping reservations until about April (6 months before), so have plenty of time to study up on parks. 

Just out of curiosity, LPG (Propane) 9 kg (20lb) BBQ gas bottles. How does it work in the US, do you have an exchange system or do you have to get them refilled somewhere?


----------



## Bobcat

You can exchange or refill them. Depends on the vendor. Many gas stations will run a little bottle filling operation 'on the side' (literally). Stores, like Walmart I think, will do exchanges.

Here is a link to a company that provides exchange services outside of many stores and gas stations...
http://ww2.bluerhino.com/


----------



## California

daedong said:


> Just out of curiosity, LPG (Propane) 9 kg (20lb) BBQ gas bottles. How does it work in the US, do you have an exchange system or do you have to get them refilled somewhere?


 Both sources are available. U-Haul is the world's largest chain of small truck rental yards and every one I've seen will fill them. Expect some delays, they are often staffed by uncaring idiots.

The big builder-supply 'box stores' often have tank exchange stations. Expect a frustrating delay there, too. Those stores are generally self service and it's hard to find a kid to take out and open the tank cage. Overall U-haul is slightly less frustrating, faster, and a lot cheaper.

RV rental places are probably a good source but I don't know if they are fair on price.

Freeway exits are often marked with an 'lpg motor fuel' sign, so I assume that is also a convenient source when traveling. 

Overall, you will always find a source easily.

The 20 lb tanks etc are universally called 'propane tanks'.

Would you like me to give you a smaller tank? I have a 7 lb (?) low, wide tank I bought for for camping but don't need. I think it's nearing its re-certification date so sending it one way to the east coast is fine with me. There are 'new' and 'old' connectors here. This 'old' tank can be filled anywhere but it can't be easily connected to a BBQ made since about y2k.

 I can also give you a stove and small lantern. Together with that tank you have a complete kit. I seem to have five of everything, every time I find a camp stove at a yard sale for $2 I buy it. 

Photo - My small lantern. Shown on the standard 16 oz camp-fuel cylinder. (The slender 14 oz cylinders for brazing torches are interchangeable). Do you use the same thing there? I've learned that for campgrounds I don't want more light than this, it just irritates neighbors. It is similar to a bare 100 watt bulb.


----------



## 1948berg

Maybe you should go to Norway instead, I think you might have a friend here!
http://www.finn.no/finn/completevie...1cbaDFNdi830486&adTypeId=20&WT.svl=Hovedbilde


----------



## ghautz

1948berg said:


> Maybe you should go to Norway instead, I think you might have a friend here!
> http://www.finn.no/finn/completevie...1cbaDFNdi830486&adTypeId=20&WT.svl=Hovedbilde



He should at least buy that vehicle and have it shipped over here for his trip.  That way all his FF friends would have no trouble recognizing him.


----------



## daedong

1948berg said:


> Maybe you should go to Norway instead, I think you might have a friend here!
> http://www.finn.no/finn/completevie...1cbaDFNdi830486&adTypeId=20&WT.svl=Hovedbilde



And do you think Mr Squiggle drew on that vehicle? http://laurab.vodpod.com/video/99898-mr-squiggle


----------



## daedong

We are gradually getting more organised. We have changed car hire company already. Hertz are bloody useless!! They have given us the runaround. Eventually when Hertz sent us an invoice the amount was different again. So I decided to give them a miss. I went hunting on the net for the best possible deal I could find and you know the saying "It's got to be Irish", well I have done the most Irish thing possible. I have booked a hire car through an Irish car hire broker based in Ireland, http://www.novacarhire.com/, the car will be hired through Alamo. Nova was cheaper by about $800 than going direct through Alamo for the same car. (I hope they are not a scam). We have now booked a Chevrolet Equinox.

Here are some dates that we will commit ourselves to, so if anyone wants to catch up with us when we're in those areas it can be planned.

We will be in the Sacramento area Sept 6 & 7. San Francisco Sept 8 & 9. Las Vegas 14. We will leave the Grand Canyon on the 17th and should be in Texas on about 20th and 21st. We aim to be up around Illinois on the 28th and 29th Sept, then around Ohio from about the 3rd to the 7th Oct. Then through New York, Washington DC etc. Leave Philadelphia on Oct 19th, back to San Diego. Fly home on 24th from LA.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Vin,

Have you worked out a route either from Texas to Ohio or from Ohio to D.C. ..?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Nova? What is the Us name of the company?


----------



## Doc

Wow.  What a trip this should be.  Memory cards are rather cheap at least so you should stock up on them.  I hope you can share pics while you are on the road.  We'll work out an Ohio gathering for sure.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Wait I want to make sure this NOVA company is on the up and UP! 
Please supply me with their info on the States.


----------



## daedong

Sushi,
the company only has an Irish office, they are brokers. The car we are hiring is through Alamo.


----------



## daedong

Cowboyjg said:


> Vin,
> 
> NE Tennesee Here......Should be able to put you up @ the farm.
> 
> You can hike the Applachian Trail, Bike, Horse ride, see Historic Battle Fields, Drink Moonshine... , Go to the Biltmore Estate, Fish, Hunt and so on and so on.
> 
> Talk to the Rental car companies. Bet you can haggle a good deal.... and don't listen to thier crap about a charge for dropping the car off in DC. Tell them to give you a car that is about to be removed from thier fleet. When you're done they are gonna sell the thing anyway!!! They won't be so stupid as to turn you down.
> 
> We are about 5-6 hrs frm DC.
> 
> Nearby Thoroughfares are I-40, I-81, I-75
> 
> Major cities include Knoxville, Tn...Asheville, NC, Bristol, Tn (The Real Home of Country Music!!!)
> 
> Most of the Mid-Atlantic spots are no more than a days' drive (8 hrs) from here.
> 
> Anyway....let me know if I can help.



Thank you for the offer to put us up. And the same to everyone else who has offered. But we are declining all offers, that was not the intention of our trip. We certainly do want to catch up with people though.

To be a bit more specific, from Texas we intend to go through Arkansas , Missouri to Illinois. From Ohio we are going to go to Niagara Falls. We haven't got a set itinerary from there except that we will be flying out of Philadelphia on the 19th Oct. We are working on a rough plan for that part of the trip at present. As you would understand we need to draw some lines in the sand on how far we travel. One thought at this point is to leave Niagara and head across Pennsylvania into Virginia or West Virginia, but that will be as far as we go. So maybe those close to Virginia would be interested in a get together. The same applies in Pennsylvania.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Vin,
According to your post on the 22nd you'll be in Ohio sometime around the 3rd through the 7th Oct. There's not too many places in Ohio that are more than a 2-3 hour drive for me, so maybe we can meet up.


----------



## California

Vin, today I posted a package of maps and magazine articles to you. These will help you identify can't-miss significant points in California, and some in Arizona.

Perhaps others with local knowledge can send similar stuff from their regions.

Just from memory:

AAA (auto association) _Tour Guide for Southern California_ (including Yosemite and Monterey) hundreds of pages of lodging rated by quality, maps and distance charts, descriptions of stuff to see in each city plus state parks etc. I used the AAA guide extensively when I used to travel all over that region on business. You would still need something like a Lonely Planet Guide describing the region from a tourist's perspective, to supplement this. 

AAA roadmaps (about 1m x 1m ) for California and the Southwest states plus some regional maps.

State parks guide.

National parks guide

Death Valley: Articles cut out of National Geographic (highbrow, real science) and Sunset Magazine (upper income California living).

California Desert - similar. Mojave Desert, etc. in Southern California.

_ Dining your way up the California coast_, with map - Sunset article.

Muir Woods: A grove of original Giant Redwood trees just north of San Francisco -  newspaper travel-section article.

_Arizona Highways_. Two copies of this excellent monthly magazine, one recent and one older. Shows points of interest. Published by Arizona tourism bureau.

Lots more similar. I stuffed a 4 lb flat-rate envelope!

I also have a bunch of interesting travel books but there's no way to ship that weight overseas, cheap. Maybe later you can PM a San Diego address. I could send the ones you need before Northern California for you to pick up down there, using slow cheap Book Rate. (3 weeks to get down there?). Of course I can hand you the ones for later parts of your trip after you get up here. All this stuff can be handed off to someone else (or tossed!), I don't want any back.

I will be interested to hear how long it takes for the package to arrive there.

Enjoy!


----------



## daedong

Chris, thanks for that.

I sent emails off to several state tourist bureaus last weekend. New Mexico's vacation guide arrived today - amazing service. A lot of states won't send information out of the US though. I couldn't get one from Arizona, Texas, Arkansas, Missouri, Illinois, Ohio, New York or Kentucky.
I have also just received a Rand McNally 2008 Road Atlas and Travel Guide and a California Benchmark  atlas this week. I have decided not to purchase any more maps until I get to the US. I'm still waiting for a camping guide I ordered a few weeks ago to come. Our daughter bought us the USA Lonely Planet guide only a couple of weeks ago. I haven't read it at this point, but Mary hasn't had her head out of it.

Please don't go to too much trouble for us, because we won't be spending too long in any one state. Eight weeks will fly by very quickly. There will be very many interesting places and sights we won't get to see, our trip will be a general overview of the USA. What you have listed though sounds great, because we are still undecided which way we are heading up from LA to Sacramento. We're leaning towards following the coast at this stage. We will definitely be visiting Yosemite and Death Valley after San Francisco, then we'll head through Las Vegas, see the Hoover Dam and then the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Doc

daedong said:


> we are still undecided which way we are heading up from LA to Sacramento. We're leaning towards following the coast at this stage. We will definitely be visiting Yosemite and Death Valley after San Francisco, then we'll head through Las Vegas, see the Hoover Dam and then the Grand Canyon.




WOW, that sounds like a heck of a start to your tour of the US.     You are on the right track for sure.


----------



## California

Vin, it's late summer there now, no? 

I think whatever weather you see now, is about the same as what you will find when you arrive here in September. 

In California we go all summer without rain, then can have alternately dry heat and a few rain showers (more in the mountains), about that time of year.

We're all looking forward to this!


----------



## daedong

California said:


> Vin, it's late summer there now, no?
> 
> I think whatever weather you see now, is about the same as what you will find when you arrive here in September.



I bloody hope not
http://news.theage.com.au/adelaide-breaks-another-heat-record/20080314-1zd9.html  we live about 100 miles from Adelaide and our temperature is always about 2-4 degrees c hotter


----------



## RNE228

daedong said:


> I bloody hope not
> http://news.theage.com.au/adelaide-breaks-another-heat-record/20080314-1zd9.html  we live about 100 miles from Adelaide and our temperature is always about 2-4 degrees c hotter



Death Valley will be toasty; 115-125F

Early September in the Sacramento Ca area can vary 95-105F. Have seen it cooler and hotter


----------



## California

and 104f = 40c. 

The record for Death Valley was 57c by the way!


----------



## daedong

California said:


> and 104f = 40c.
> 
> The record for Death Valley was 57c by the way!



Will we find Mr Whippy there?


----------



## Bobcat

Ah, nope. But maybe the Schwans man.


----------



## California

You won't find anyone in Death Valley in September, except foreign tourists who didn't realize how unpleasant the place is at that time of year.

I was in there in June way back when I was poor and had a really old Volvo, the egg-shaped style, about 1960 model. It didn't have air conditioning. 

We couldn't get up the long grade to get out of the valley without overheating. In fact the only way to cool it enough to avoid boilover was to coast back down the grade gently to get some air through the radiator. We were trapped. Finally after sunset we made it back up to the cooler elevation, and out. 

I've been there a couple of times since, at Easter week. Even that is unpleasant. My Trooper pulled the tent trailer up that grade ok. More recently we took the Subaru in from the unpaved north entrance. Not recommended. It's 60 miles of ruts and sudden washouts that pound a car to pieces. No damage, but I saw others apparently not so lucky.

Here's my grandfather, a mining engineer, when he worked in Death Valley at Keene Wonder Mine. Photo date 1909.


----------



## RNE228

Our first trip was in early June 9 years ago. It was cold and drizzly around Tahoe, and down around Bridgeport and Twin Lakes. So, we headed south to warmth. Wound up in Death Valley. Had a great time! It was in the mid to high 90's then. And only one sprinkle, while the rest of Ca was cool and still drizzly. 

Our sons birthday was during our little jaunt. We stayed the night at the hotel in Panimint Springs. Real cool little resteraunt with a veranda. He had bday dinner on the veranda, the food was great, and he watched F18 Super-Hornets flying around Panimint Valley. Some came right towards the resteraunt before breaking away. 

We had a great time! 

Then we went back two years later at Easter/spring break. It blew like the dickens! Came home with a 4' tear in the tent. Took three cameras; never even got them out. Didn't want them full of windblown sand. Wife almost got mushed; the wind slammed the truck door closed on her as she was getting out...

We did get out to Scotty's Castle that time around. 

You know, for SoCal camping, we sure enjoyed a trip a couple years back to Catalina. We camped on the back side. Close to a beach, nice area, had buffalo/bison come through; really cool!



California said:


> You won't find anyone in Death Valley in September, except foreign tourists who didn't realize how unpleasant the place is at that time of year.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Vin, 
      Let me know what you need in the way of information about Houston and Texas in general and I'll see what I can dig up and send on.  

By the way, for as much driving as your going to be doing, I'd get a GPS.  It'll be useful, not only for the routes but points of interest, filling stations, hotels/motels, restuarants, etc.  It'll be a lifesaver going through and around the large cities.


----------



## daedong

Chris,
your package arrived yesterday (Thursday), I have had a quick look through and it looks like it will be quite valuable. Thanks very much, appreciated.

Frank,
I am considering purchasing a GPS when I get there as it works out quite expensive to rent with the car for the period I will need it.


----------



## American Woman

I'm just seeing this! Y'all could've flew into Orlando Florida to visit the Mouse and Redneck and I. We are about an hour from it! then you could travle straight up northeast to the falls. We did that one year on the motorcycle.....man that was fun


----------



## California

Vin, glad you like it. That's not bad delivery time. I mailed it last Thursday, and now it's the following Thursday evening here as I read this.  Enjoy!


----------



## daedong

This week we have made bookings for campsites at Yosemite, the Grand Canyon and a place called Lone Pine.  We had a bit of a problem with the payment, but after 3 phone calls to the US and some interesting discussions with government departments we eventually got it sorted out. Yosemite had better be worth it, because I suspect the phone calls will have cost more than the booking .





Doc should I start a new thread in the travel forum or could this thread be moved there?


----------



## bczoom

Vin,

It's your thread.  You make the call if you want it moved to the travel forum.

I'm heading on a trip this summer myself.  Like you, I'm going to several National Parks.  It was suggested I buy a park pass that gets me into any/all national parks for the year.  It's a lot cheaper than buying a pass at each park.  I don't have the details on price or where to get them but I'll post once I get it figured out myself.

Brian


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

bczoom said:


> I don't have the details on price or where to get them but I'll post once I get it figured out myself.
> 
> Brian


The park pass can be purchased from here.


----------



## daedong

You can get them over the net, they won't send them out of the USA. You can also get them the first National Park you come to.

Brian, I started this thread before the travel thread opened. if it could be moved there it would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Doc

daedong said:


> Doc should I start a new thread in the travel forum or could this thread be moved there?



Vin, like Brian said, it's your call.  For the travel contest I think a new thread would be in order, but it's totally up to you.  
Click the report this post button and tell us you want the whole thread moved when / if that is your decision.

I was in Pittsburg a while back and remember driving by part of downtown where they had a setup like the flats in Cleveland.  I did not stop, but was wondering if something like that would be a fun way to spend an afternoon / evening with Vin and anyone else who could make it.
If Vin likes the idea we'll need to help him find a place close by .....or maybe he'd want to stay in a hotel like others of us would for that night.  
Pittsburgh seems central to many FF members.  Some might even consider flying in for the party.  
Sound interesting?


----------



## daedong

Doc,
I've no idea what the flats in Cleveland are, but whatever you suggest is fine with me. Not fussed if we camp or stay in a hotel in Pittsburgh. Our itinerary is pretty vague for the last half of the trip. We plan to leave Texas on the 29th September and head north. We fly out of Philadelphia on the 19th October. We expect we would be in Illinois by about the 2nd October. No real plans from there except a trip to Niagara Falls and a few days in Washington, the rest is just take it as it comes. The weekend of the 11th and 12th looks best for Pittsburgh, but the previous weekend 4th and 5th would be ok as well, so whatever is most convenient for you to organise.


----------



## Doc

Sounds great Vin.  Now we have two weekends to work with.  

So we don't clog up Vin's thread how about PM'ing me with details on my Pittsburg suggestion.  If not Pittsburg I know a few good places in Columbus and it sounds like both towns will be on your route from IL to PA.


----------



## daedong

Tipping is not customary in Australia and I'm a bit confused as to when to use it. Am I right in thinking that I need to tip in restaurants and hotels, but you don't have to tip shop assistants in places like Walmart do you? Please fill me in on the custom and is it uniform through out the USA?


----------



## California

Restaurants always, so long as one (or more) servers is obviously assigned to serve your food. It is figured by everyone that tips averaging 15% is part of their wages. But adjust that up or down from 15% to thank excellent service, or emphasize poor service.

Likewise in a bar if the service is as good as you might hope, otherwise you might just leave the odd change.

But not in a McDonalds-type setting, or a fancier 'all you can eat' cafeteria where you carry your own food to the table. In a fancier cafeteria you might leave a small, and optional, tip if someone is obviously assigned to your table and has been unusually attentive filling water, clearing dishes between courses, etc. In many cases there is a crew of real stupid kids in that role, no tip necessary.

I seldom have anyone handle luggage, so seldom tip for that.

Everyone knows that foreign tourists are unpredictable for tips so don't feel bad if you later realize you slighted someone. In fact Canadians are notorious for a never-tip attitude, they almost make a joke of it.

15% is figured on the cost before taxes. Around here there is usually about 7.5% taxes added to the bill so you can double the tax  then /10 to estimate the tip; adjust slightly for differing local tax rates. Close enough.

Tipping is the custom only in the dining and lodging industries where serving you, creating a friendly atmosphere, is part of the entertainment. 

Never, in retail shops.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Restaurants and bars/lounges I do. I expect a certain level of service and if you deliver that or more, you get a bonus.
Hotels, the bell hop if he/she helps me with the luggage. And room service delivery. But the room maids? No. I expect a clean room and I'm not going to tip someone for it, even though they often leave an envelope for that purpose.
Retail stores? No. 
If I check my luggage at the airport curbside, yes. With the ticket counter agent? No.
Taxi's? Yes.
Around here the standard is maybe 15% but my wife complains I tip too well.


----------



## waybomb

If you see a cup or container with "Tips" written on it, don't.


----------



## California

waybomb said:


> If you see a cup or container with "Tips" written on it, don't.


Good point!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Tipping.

Unlike in Australia in the U.S. you do tip (and accordingly to how well you were served).  Tipping is generally for food service (most frequent).  BUT in hotels and such tipping is also a good idea.  Here is a good guideline for you.  In a restaurant 10% (of bill) is for average service.  15% is for really good service and 20% is for exceptional service.  For hotels with prices in the $200+ dollar range and a bell man brings you your luggage $10 to $20 dollar tip.  When you leave and they come to pick up your luggage the same thing applies.  When you arrive and the Valet picks up your car a minimum of $5 is recommended.  This will insure your car is kept as close as possible and gets back to you asap.  When you present your valet ticket to get your car always try and get the same guy who parked it for you.  He will remember the $5 spot you handed him the first time.  If its not the same person then hand your ticket with $2 bucks to the person behind the desk.  When it arrives give the driver a $5 spot ($5 dollar bill).  Taxi drivers are a strange breed!  Its hard to tell with them.  I usually tip if the conversation is good and he is trying to really get you straight there.  If not then no tip.  BUT if you need a taxi ride back then you should grin and bear it....Tip a $5 spot.  This is just a quick guidline.  I worked for years in the hospitality field.  Hope this helps.  Also when you get here and if you have any questions just ask us.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

daedong said:


> Chris,
> your package arrived yesterday (Thursday), I have had a quick look through and it looks like it will be quite valuable. Thanks very much, appreciated.
> 
> Frank,
> I am considering purchasing a GPS when I get there as it works out quite expensive to rent with the car for the period I will need it.




Buy a TomTom!  I bought one for my wife and it is as good as my $700 dollar unit!  I paid $127.  My brother just bought one, newer model $165 and he cant believe how good it is!  THIS IS A MUST!  It will help you out greatly!  BOBP is our resident GPS GURU.  Ask him what he recommends.  Regardless which one you get ....GET A GPS!


----------



## daedong

100 days to go from today


----------



## daedong

I guess a dumb question, can you get cash out at point of sale with a debit card (EFTPOS)


----------



## California

daedong said:


> I guess a dumb question, can you get cash out at point of sale with a debit card (EFTPOS)


Some places. It's common to do this when you buy a week's groceries at the supermarket. 

You will also find most banks have outdoor ATM's that honor other banks cards. You will find plenty of places to withdraw cash. It won't be an obstacle.

Be sure to contact your credit card company from your very own home phone before departing and advise them of your destination. Otherwise they may refuse overseas charges, assuming identity theft. 3 weeks ago we got a call from MasterCard asking for younger daughter. We replied she was out of the country and should have just landed in Spain. The woman on the line wouldn't give us a clue what she wanted but it was obvious that as my wife babbled on, describing the kid's itinerary, the security-desk lady was getting the answers she needed to allow a transaction in Barcelona. No further problem. We were fortunate that someone was here to receive the call.


----------



## American Woman

daedong said:


> I guess a dumb question, can you get cash out at point of sale with a debit card (EFTPOS)


It would be smart to ask before you purchase with the debit if they do give back cash. A good place to get cash back from a debit card would be a grocery store. You can buy a drink or a pack of gum and get cash back. Not all places that except debit will give cash back At my shop we don’t. I’m a Barber/Stylist and can except tips from your debit or charge, but can’t give you money back. I’m usually tipped about $5 for haircuts and $5 or more for chemicals taking an hour or more. There are a lot of tourist that get their hair cut while on vacation here in central Florida. Personally I would have it done before I left home


----------



## Doc

American Woman said:


> I would have it done before I left home



Not all of us have a stylist living at home.    

Seriously, I agree.  You'd think they'd want to go to their regular barber or stylist.  The ones you see must be on an extended vacation.  Lucky ducks.


----------



## daedong

Ok 11 days to go, any last minute hints tips and help with my check list?

On the weekend I thought I had better check the Air New Zealand website (with whom we fly ) for baggage limits. Well bugger me dead I could not believe it. Each passenger is allowed one carry on bag (7kg) and 2 pieces of checked luggage each of 23 kg, a whopping total of 46kg. So guess what I am now bringing my own tent  Home away from home!  

Mary is getting anxious and guess what that means (snappy)


----------



## Passingtime2

daedong said:


> Ok 11 days to go, any last minute hints tips and help with my check list?
> 
> On the weekend I thought I had better check the Air New Zealand website (with whom we fly ) for baggage limits. Well bugger me dead I could not believe it. Each passenger is allowed one carry on bag (7kg) and 2 pieces of checked luggage each of 23 kg, a whopping total of 46kg. So guess what I am now bringing my own tent  Home away from home!
> 
> Mary is getting anxious and guess what that means (snappy)


 
Good luck with your trip. Will you have computer & internet access? We would love to read daily updates.

If not maybe you can use a computer from any one you visit and post up dates.

 If you are on I-70 and in Kansas, my wife and I would love to meat you. Just PM me.


----------



## CityGirl

Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## DaveNay

daedong said:


> Ok 11 days to go, any last minute hints tips and help with my check list?
> 
> On the weekend I thought I had better check the Air New Zealand website (with whom we fly ) for baggage limits. Well bugger me dead I could not believe it. Each passenger is allowed one carry on bag (7kg) and 2 pieces of checked luggage each of 23 kg, a whopping total of 46kg. So guess what I am now bringing my own tent  Home away from home!
> 
> Mary is getting anxious and guess what that means (snappy)



Do you have a final itinerary?  I know you were planning to come through the Chicago area, but I don't recall the dates.  I would most definitely like to meet up with you.


----------



## rback33

Passingtime2 said:


> Good luck with your trip. Will you have computer & internet access? We would love to read daily updates.
> 
> If not maybe you can use a computer from any one you visit and post up dates.
> 
> If you are on I-70 and in Kansas, my wife and I would love to meat you. Just PM me.




Nica, 
He is passing through OK City on the 29th. CB, CG, Princess and I are all meeting them for lunch there since we will be coming back from Dallas that day.


----------



## California

*Re: We are coming to the USA*



daedong said:


> Ok 11 days to go...


No advice, I just wanted to say we are looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## daedong

Nica,
Unfortunately we won't be getting to Kansas, we will be heading straight from Oklahoma City through Springfield to Chicago area. 

Maybe you could come down to Oklahoma City and come out to lunch with CB, CG, Princess and rback?

Dave,
Likewise I would like to catch up, we plan to be in your area on the 4th or 5th October, hope you'll be free at this time.


----------



## Doc

And you are still planning on Oct 11th in Columbus Ohio, right Vin?


----------



## DaveNay

daedong said:


> Dave,
> Likewise I would like to catch up, we plan to be in your area on the 4th or 5th October, hope you'll be free at this time.



I will be sure to make myself available.


----------



## daedong

Doc said:


> And you are still planning on Oct 11th in Columbus Ohio, right Vin?



Yep certainly am, I hope its still a goer


----------



## Spiffy1

Sounds like you have things planned pretty well.  Have a great trip Daedong!


----------



## Doc

daedong said:


> Yep certainly am, I hope its still a goer



That is for sure.  I think we'll have 5 to 10 forum members on hand to meet and greet yall.  
If timing permits maybe we'll get together on the 10th at my place ....as things get closer we'll shore up those plans.  

This should be neat.  You are doing a cross country FF hook up with a whole lot of us.  Very kewl!!!!!   You'll have to start a thread in the vacation forum to share pics in stuff of interest with all of us.


----------



## DaveNay

Doc said:


> That is for sure.  I think we'll have 5 to 10 forum members on hand to meet and greet yall.
> If timing permits maybe we'll get together on the 10th at my place ....as things get closer we'll shore up those plans.
> 
> This should be neat.  You are doing a cross country FF hook up with a whole lot of us.  Very kewl!!!!!   You'll have to start a thread in the vacation forum to share pics in stuff of interest with all of us.


Hmmmm.....I could be convinced to join that crew.  I could possibly pick up Bob and Sushi on the way if they want.


----------



## Spiffy1

Doc said:


> You'll have to start a thread in the vacation forum to share pics in stuff of interest with all of us.


 
Ideally that would include a bunch of pictures with other members doing really stupid things that we can give them a hard time about!


----------



## Doc

DaveNay said:


> Hmmmm.....I could be convinced to join that crew.  I could possibly pick up Bob and Sushi on the way if they want.


Heck yeah!!!!   Do it Dave.  It'll be a party!!!


----------



## Doc

Spiffy1 said:


> Ideally that would include a bunch of pictures with other members doing really stupid things that we can give them a hard time about!



  I think that is a given.  Whether or not they are doing something stupid you know how impromptu pics turn out.  They look stupid 75% of the time, so I'm sure we'll have some pics shared that we would never post of ourselves.


----------



## daedong

We leave home in four hours. Bags all packed, the next problem is how do we carry them, anyone would think we are moving to the USA permanently. We have got everything but the dunny packed.
Oh BTW I have been practicing driving on the other side of the road over the last few days, the bloody roos they just aren't used to cars coming at them on that side of the road. they just sit up and look at you as if to say WTF are you doing.

I am just starting to get a bit apprehensive, I hope we have everything organized. Its a bit surreal to think I will be meeting folks that I have talked to for so long on the other side of the world


----------



## Cityboy

daedong said:


> We leave home in four hours. Bags all packed, the next problem is how do we carry them, anyone would think we are moving to the USA permanently. We have got everything but the dunny packed.
> 
> Oh BTW I have been practicing driving on the other side of the road over the last few days, the bloody roos they just aren't used to cars coming at them on that side of the road. they just sit up and look at you as if to say WTF are you doing.
> 
> I am just starting to get a bit apprehensive, I hope we have everything organized. Its a bit surreal to think I will be meeting folks that I have talked to for so long on the other side of the world


 
What's a dunny?....oh....nevermind.

The opossums and armadillos (opossum on the half-shell) here don't care which side of the road you drive on. They'll just waddle right out in front of you and become crow food. Just watch out for the deer....they make some pretty nasty dents. 

I bet it does feel surreal, but we sure are looking forward to meeting ya'll! Drive careful when you get here and check in often.


----------

